# addwifi command

## Rukiri

I may have figured out my wifi issues, and hope this isn't funtoo specific but I do want my main machine to be using Gentoo and not Funtoo main reason layman (it laaags with KDEs overlay 2 hrs just to check dependencies who's got time for that?.. I could have installed gentoo twice!)

The packages were.

-linux-firmware

-networkmanager

is addwifi part of the firmware or network package or is it specific to funtoo?

----------

